# Accusize Rocks



## Susquatch (Aug 23, 2022)

A few years ago, I bought a set of 3 BXA regular 5/8 tool holders from Accusize. I opened them one at a time as I needed them. I opened the third just recently and the adjustment post was crooked. I said to myself, it's been over a year, I'm gunna have to eat that. Next time I should check everything when received. 

A week ago I order two more Tall BXA holders (for 3/4" tools) Tools), and one had a hole that was misplaced. 

I sent accusize an email, told them about both. They replied immediately that they would review their process and get back to me. Today I received these - all perfect, all no charge, no return required. 






To say the least, I am thrilled! 

Overall a great experience!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm leaning towards Accusize for my AXA purchase due to comments like this, others have had positive comments as well.


----------



## Proxule (Aug 23, 2022)

Did you order directly from their website?


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 23, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> I'm leaning towards Accusize for my AXA purchase due to comments like this, others have had positive comments as well.



I guess I should have added that the actual purchase was through Amazon. I could have used their return process. But they would never have done anything about my original purchase so I contacted Accusize directly in the hopes that they would actually care.   

Again, I'm tickled pink about it. It's probably the reason I'm so giddy on other threads right now......


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 23, 2022)

Proxule said:


> Did you order directly from their website?



LOL! See post I just did before I saw yours!  Must be reading your mind.... Too funny!


----------



## Dusty (Aug 23, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I guess I should have added that the actual purchase was through Amazon. I could have used their return process. But they would never have done anything about my original purchase so I contacted Accusize directly in the hopes that they would actually care.
> 
> Again, I'm tickled pink about it. It's probably the reason I'm so giddy on other threads right now......



Now you know why I always mention Accusize as a reliable source although I've never had need to return anything from their website. Just saying!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 24, 2022)

The drill chuck and arbor i bought are Accusize purchased through Amazon, free shipping and a little cheaper than from Accusize.


----------



## Everett (Aug 24, 2022)

That's good to know that they were that good for you as far as customer service is concerned. Everything I've gotten from them was plenty good for my level of work so never needed support, but it's good to hear they actually offer support!

Especially with the far fewer options of hobbyist-budget tool dealers North of the border, this is very good news.


----------



## Degen (Aug 24, 2022)

I had the same experience and I've posted it before.  Let them know your issues and they do take action with their suppliers.  Second is that they use Amazon as an advertising stream, again approaching them to support our site is relatively low cost but good very directed Canadian exposure.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Aug 24, 2022)

Its not Accusize but Amazon. Amazon has very good customer support. Similar to eBay - its just Amazon is *automatic* vs. sometimes very long and convoluted process for eBay. 

Aliexpress given that its from China is not possible to send back (most of the time). So either full or partial refund. Getting replacement is possible but drawn out process. On the plus side it is cheaper then Amazon. 

Also note that all returns to Amazon more or less are total loss for a merchant. So if you had defective BXA tool holders from any merchant and you returned the cost is total loss (more or less). So say a 1 tool holder is 25 with free shipping. You return it as defective, Amazon pays shipping. This means merchant is out at least 25 CAD, possibly more like 32 (!!!). They loose the item, value of shipping back and forth. Also Amazon dings their rating making selling of all items more costly. 

Given above, almost any sane merchant for smaller items will try to send replacements. Or even let you keep it + full refund. 

So just go with cheapest merchant - remember, you have to be 100% happy or money back. Also note that the merchant is between rock and hard place. So they either loose $$$ or make you happy. If you are not super hard to make happy, sanity would imply they will make you happy.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 24, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> Its not Accusize but Amazon. Amazon has very good customer support. Similar to eBay - its just Amazon is *automatic* vs. sometimes very long and convoluted process for eBay.
> 
> Aliexpress given that its from China is not possible to send back (most of the time). So either full or partial refund. Getting replacement is possible but drawn out process. On the plus side it is cheaper then Amazon.
> 
> ...



I don't agree 100% but close enough.

Basically what you say is why I like to buy on Amazon but deal with any problems direct. I know they would rather make me happy than get ripped off by Amazon.

What made this especially great was the ultra fast response and the fact that sent me replacements for EVERYTHING not just the two bad ones.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Aug 24, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I don't agree 100% but close enough.
> 
> Basically what you say is why I like to buy on Amazon but deal with any problems direct. I know they would rather make me happy than get ripped off by Amazon.
> 
> What made this especially great was the ultra fast response and the fact that sent me replacements for EVERYTHING not just the two bad ones.



Markup on tools is sometimes insane. Like that $300 collet set - sold for $75, probably at cost. 

I frequently question how some cheap tooling can be made for next to nothing.


----------



## 140mower (Aug 24, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> Markup on tools is sometimes insane. Like that $300 collet set - sold for $75, probably at cost.
> 
> I frequently question how some cheap tooling can be made for next to nothing.


..... and then, ship it to our door..... There's something wrong there at the end of the day.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 24, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> Markup on tools is sometimes insane. Like that $300 collet set - sold for $75, probably at cost.
> 
> I frequently question how some cheap tooling can be made for next to nothing.



Perhaps I have started to become caloused. But I frequently feel that Canadians aspire to be middle men. Buy cheap, sell high, do little to add value. Buy stocks low, sell high, do nothing to add value. Buy homes cheap, sell high, do nothing to add value. It happens in forestry, mining, retail, government, service, every place. No where near enough people seem willing to work and be paid to add value. It's depressing. Nuff said.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 24, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> Also note that all returns to Amazon more or less are total loss for a merchant. So if you had defective BXA tool holders from any merchant and you returned the cost is total loss (more or less).


I'm not convinced this is true for Accusize. Last time I looked, they had an eBay store where they were re-selling what seemed to be Amazon returned items with an eBay  'no returns accepted' condition. I read a bunch of unfavourable reviews on amazon..... ("It didn't work so I returned it" -type comments) and then found the same items in their eBay store.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Aug 24, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> I'm not convinced this is true for Accusize. Last time I looked, they had an eBay store where they were re-selling what seemed to be Amazon returned items with an eBay  'no returns accepted' condition. I read a bunch of unfavourable reviews on amazon..... ("It didn't work so I returned it" -type comments) and then found the same items in their eBay store.



They may try to do that. BTW, the eBay  'no returns accepted' condition is a fake. If merchant puts it just ignore. Satisfaction is 100% guaranteed. eBay (as a seller I know this 100%)  will not allow for such policy to stick. 

Amazon gives option to sellers to either liquidate or return - they may be choosing to return an item and then off load on eBay knowing people may pay 50% for the item that is machining related vs. going through auction and getting like 5% of the value back (imagine BXA tool holders among masses of clothing, cookware etc... how much will they sell for?)

Once again, if you buy on eBay and seller has "no returns accepted" ask for a return due to defective item. If they refuse contact eBay and they will charge seller back and refund you or force seller to pay return shipping. I.e. if you are returning defective item seller has two options:
- refund and let you keep it
- pay for return shipping and get it back
- offer partial refund

The "no returns" is only if say you no longer needed it, you found better deal etc. it is not for defective items.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Aug 24, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Perhaps I have started to become caloused. But I frequently feel that Canadians aspire to be middle men. Buy cheap, sell high, do little to add value. Buy stocks low, sell high, do nothing to add value. Buy homes cheap, sell high, do nothing to add value. It happens in forestry, mining, retail, government, service, every place. No where near enough people seem willing to work and be paid to add value. It's depressing. Nuff said.



When I flip machines I try to add value.... BUT I found out even from this group that many pp do not want to pay for any added value - not even tiny amount that would work to like minimum wage for me to do! They do not want machines cleaned even or painted. 

I feel people just want the cheapest possible thing many times and then complain why that cheap thing is not working well.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 24, 2022)

Speaking of Accusize (or other vendors of Chinese tooling, choose your poison). Maybe its been out for a while & I've been dozing off, but I noticed an ER collet based spin indexer. So for those of you who don't have 5C collets but do have ER32, there ya go. . 








						ER32 PRECISION INDEXING AND GRINDING SPIN JIG, WITH WRENCH, 0225-0206
					

Features: Indexing and grinding fixture. Uses ER-32 collets (range 1/16"-13/16") for better gripping and accuracy. Extends the capabilities of drill presses, surface grinders, gear cutters, and milling machines. Spindle hardened and ground with 0.0005" (T.I.R.) run-out. 10 vernier holes for 1°...




					accusizetools.com


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 25, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> They may try to do that. BTW, the eBay  'no returns accepted' condition is a fake.


From my perspective, that's not the point. What sort of enterprise has an organized scheme to re-sell returned (defective?)  items? Perhaops it's more common than I think?


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 25, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> BUT I found out even from this group that many pp do not want to pay for any added value - not even tiny amount that would work to like minimum wage for me to do! They do not want machines cleaned even or painted.


Perhaps the buyers enjoy refurbishing machines themselves, and you are robbing them of that pleasure ? Accounts- in online forums and YouTube videos- of doing just that seem to be incredibly popular. Humans are very peculiar and interesting!


----------



## gerritv (Aug 25, 2022)

Accusize in their eBay store clearly marks items as demo or used. Its a store, just like their online website and Amazon store. So hardly anything nefarious or under handed. For that you need to shop at BestBuy.ca It is obivious from various interactions listed here that they care about service, quality and reputation. Otherwise e.g. this thread wouldn't be here with the praise from Susquatch.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 25, 2022)

gerritv said:


> . Otherwise e.g. this thread wouldn't be here with the praise from Susquatch.


Lots of Accusize fans hereabouts, certainly that's true.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 25, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Speaking of Accusize (or other vendors of Chinese tooling, choose your poison). Maybe its been out for a while & I've been dozing off, but I noticed an ER collet based spin indexer. So for those of you who don't have 5C collets but do have ER32, there ya go. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Observation be aware: reading through the Accusize spin jig description and features it falls short in the diameter of ER32 collet material (1/16" - 13/16") it will hold. I find that rather odd as my spin-index collets will hold material up to 1 & 1/8" in diameter.









						0225-0204, 5C SPIN INDEX
					

When you choose 5C collet spin index fixture, it works as the following tools (and solutions): 5C collet spin index fixture, etc.




					accusizetools.com
				




Perhaps the spin jig feature details as given is a typo. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 25, 2022)

Dusty said:


> Any thoughts on this?


I imagine that people who already use ER32 collets would be accustomed to their limitations. BTW, it's possible to buy 'oversize' ER32 collets which go up to 26mm (standard max size is 22 ? mm), though there's not much collet left at that point. Probably OK for light duty only? I've used my 'oversize' ER32's a couple of times and they seemed to work OK, but I have low-powered machines so not much force involved.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Aug 25, 2022)

Dusty said:


> Observation be aware: reading through the Accusize spin jig description and features it falls short in the diameter of ER32 collets material (1/16" - 13/16") it will hold. I find that rather odd as my spindex takes collets that hold material up to 1 & 1/8" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, to match 5C they should have used ER40 not ER32 which can hold just over 3/4 of an inch. ER40 can hold jut over 1 in. 

What I do find interesting is that I cannot easily find ER32 or ER40 spin index from China direct. This makes me think this is uniquely American thing. 

Finally, what do they use in Europe instead of 5C? I.e. what is their collet for work holding? ER collets are for tool holding. 

I did find some other makers of ER32 spin indexer - so maybe it is just a new thing starting up. You can always place ER collet chuck in 5C collet but it will not be as rigid & a bit less precise. Reason for that would be 5C have little clamp range, and few pp own like over 60 of them to cover the range.


----------



## gerritv (Aug 25, 2022)

Why would it be odd, ER32 range is not as large as the 5C, they max out at 13/16 or 21mm.  The ER's though have the advantage of a broader gripping range where as 5C should be very close to nominal.


----------



## Degen (Aug 25, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> Well, to match 5C they should have used ER40 not ER32 which can hold just over 3/4 of an inch. ER40 can hold jut over 1 in.
> 
> What I do find interesting is that I cannot easily find ER32 or ER40 spin index from China direct. This makes me think this is uniquely American thing.
> 
> ...


I own almost 60 5C's


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 25, 2022)

Dusty said:


> Observation be aware: reading through the Accusize spin jig description and features it falls short in the diameter of ER32 collet material (1/16" - 13/16") it will hold. I find that rather odd as my spin-index collets will hold material up to 1 & 1/8" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I looked at the website it said "accept 5C collets up to 1-1/8" capacity"

That's what mine go to as well.

You might be able to get to 1-3/16 but that's pushing it.

Edit - Maybe I don't understand your question. What does ER32 have to do with this?


----------



## Dusty (Aug 25, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> When I looked at the website it said "accept 5C collets up to 1-1/8" capacity"
> 
> That's what mine go to as well.
> 
> ...



Susquatch said "Maybe I don't understand the question. What does ER32 have t do with this?

You are correct Susquatch you completely missed my observation by a mile perhaps by a corn field. LOL

Go back and read post # 18 by PeterT where he calls the ER collet base a spin indexer where as the correct Accusize term logy  is <ER32 Precision Indexing and Grinding Spin Jig>

I simply took the time to compare apples to apples however that turned out differently.

Accusize ER32 spin Jig only has a material holding range from 1/16" - 13/16" where as their spin indexer has a holding range up to 1 & 1/8".
At first I thought it was a type 'O' and that is why I asked the question some don't understand. LOL

There's no argument from me one might squeeze 1 & 3/16" material into a 5C collet. Comparing apples to oranges it's that simple. LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 25, 2022)

Dusty said:


> You are correct Susquatch you completely missed my observation by a mile perhaps by a corn field. LOL



I see..... Got it now. 

Insert photo of susquatch with a headache here..... .


----------



## Dusty (Aug 25, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I see..... Got it now.
> 
> Insert photo of susquatch with a headache here..... .



Have you harvested your field(s) of corn as yet? Human consumption or for animals?

Reminds me of the old movie 'if you build it they will come' where former baseball players walked out between the corn stocks to play. LOL


----------



## PeterT (Aug 25, 2022)

Dusty said:


> Go back and read post # 18 by PeterT where he calls the ER collet base a spin indexer where as the correct Accusize term logy  is <ER32 Precision Indexing and Grinding Spin Jig>


Well.. just because Accusize rearranged the words & inserted 'grinding' in the new model, I'm going to guess its the same basic unit as the original model other than they replaced the 5C spindle with an ER32 spindle. everything else looks the same although I dont have either so cant say for sure. Now what does 'grinding' infer? Its super accurate & accommodates those tolerances? The 5C unit quotes 0.0004" TIR (they call it TIP but lets go with TIR). The ER unit 0.0005" TIR. Hmmm... 

What Tom was saying was why not go up to ER40 resulting in larger diameter capacity more like 5C (because its the collets that limit diameter because the spindle tube is pretty large ID). Maybe there is a reason, I dunno. I know you can buy low profile ER nuts that might help. Even so I have run into issues with small hole features really close the end of the collet if the rotating tool is in the way. 

I have a KBC version (Chinese) ~ 15 years old. Its OK, nothing special. There were a lot of internet articles on how to improve them, maybe they are better now. I'm pretty sure my edges are machined but I cant recall if it came that way or I did myself. I don't recall confirming my runout or spindle tilt but now I will. There used to be a Taiwan version of these, they were better but more moola. Not sure if Suburban is the original 'inspiration'. Its a wallet melter.




__





						SPIN-MASTER INDEX FIXTURES by Suburban Tool, Inc.
					





					www.subtool.com


----------



## PeterT (Aug 25, 2022)

Accusize spec description for both. The 5C is: _not guarantee to meet all the specifications_ & _Satisfactory for most requirements_. So there you have it LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 25, 2022)

Dusty said:


> Have you harvested your field(s) of corn as yet? Human consumption or for animals?
> 
> Reminds me of the old movie 'if you build it they will come' where former baseball players walked out between the corn stocks to play. LOL



Not even close Dusty, cobs are still filling out. I won't harvest till late October or November. 

Most likely my corn will be used to make ethanol to dilute in gasoline. The left over will be used for animal food. 

But it's also possible it will end up as cereal or corn oil for human consumption or as a chemical input for textiles. 

But I think you probably meant is it sweet corn or field corn. It's field corn. Sometimes we eat it ourselves anyway. It's not bad.


----------



## Degen (Aug 26, 2022)

Growing up I had no access to various tools that I have today, but I almost did as much simply because I found a way with the limit tools (some improvised pieces of junk) I had think outside to box and come up with a method that gives the result you desire/need as this folks makes ultimately makes you become a master craftsman, not the use of the perfect whatever tools.

So watching some of you criticize (dare I say bad mouth) different suppliers is amazing.  I'm going to comment as follows....

_It's not the tools/machines that make for great work but a user of the tools/machines that produces the great results, great tools/machines just make it a just a tiny bit easier.

So, stop looking for excuses for your mistakes or faults._

Comment on how they can improve your life.


----------



## Everett (Aug 26, 2022)

@Degen - I'm just thankful to have my little machine tool play area, even if it took till my 40's to be able to afford it (and even doubly thankful after not being able to use it for a year due to moving!). I do agree with the statement that a true craftsman can still make good work with basic tooling, especially when one thinks of Ca Lem from YouTube and what he's shown himself capable of. 

Conversely, even with the variety of tools I am blessed to have, I have screwed up lots of things for various reasons (math error, wrong lever selected, sneezed at wrong moment, etc.) so that certainly takes the tooling out of the equation for producing scrap from perfectly good stock 

I still like Accusize tools though, they are my primary Canadian supplier of budget friendly tooling. They allow me to screw up affordably


----------



## Chicken lights (Aug 27, 2022)

Degen said:


> Growing up I had no access to various tools that I have today, but I almost did as much simply because I found a way with the limit tools (some improvised pieces of junk) I had think outside to box and come up with a method that gives the result you desire/need as this folks makes ultimately makes you become a master craftsman, not the use of the perfect whatever tools.
> 
> So watching some of you criticize (dare I say bad mouth) different suppliers is amazing.  I'm going to comment as follows....
> 
> ...


I gotta disagree. I have way more options for tools from Snap On than anywhere else. It is WAY nicer using quality tools, for whatever you’re doing 

Luckily, we’re all allowed an opinion, whether or not anyone else agrees with it


----------



## Degen (Aug 27, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I gotta disagree. I have way more options for tools from Snap On than anywhere else. It is WAY nicer using quality tools, for whatever you’re doing
> 
> Luckily, we’re all allowed an opinion, whether or not anyone else agrees with it


I think we are on the same page, tools make a difference, the better the tools the easier it becomes. Specialized tools make it even easier.

I have a few Snap On tools and yes they are nice (and expensive), of all the sockets that I have broken Snap On is among the highest count, the old cheap Harbour Freight while bulky heavy and poor finish, have stood the test of time and have yet to break one with the most extreme miss use possible (one or two on a regular basis as there is no better tool).

So quality becomes the question, which performs better, lasts longer, takes the abuse and provides the best ROI.

I'm if the opinion of buying tools as a one time use application (cheap as possible, if it last a lifetime bonus), or lifetime purchase (whatever it takes for the best possible, sucks when it last only one use).

In short value for money, highest value for the least money is likely they best quality where is counts.

Don't get me wrong I'm not picking on any brand (or saying the Snap On is poor quality), just using the two as an example.

What I am saying is the individual doing the work makes a difference, the tools (abundance, specialized and quality) only make it easier.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 27, 2022)

Degen said:


> So watching some of you criticize (dare I say bad mouth) different suppliers is amazing.


So we should just "put up and shut up" if we get poor service or are sold sub-standard tools, sometimes at premium prices?
I'm really grateful to people who criticize and comment publicly; it's saved me a lot of wasted money and inconvenience.
I'm also grateful to people who give an online 'heads up' about good values and bargains, and suppliers who do give good service.
That said, service and quality isn't necessarily uniform from any supplier. And, past experience isn't necessarily a good forecast for the future.
YMMV as the saying goes - even from Accusize.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 27, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I gotta disagree. I have way more options for tools from Snap On than anywhere else. It is WAY nicer using quality tools, for whatever you’re doing
> 
> Luckily, we’re all allowed an opinion, whether or not anyone else agrees with it



I don't have a lot of Snap-On tools. Just the odd one that I inherited or was given. I gotta say that all of them have been bullet proof. Ive never broken or even damaged a Snap-On tool if any kind.

My original tools were mostly craftsman. For the most part, they have been good to me, but I have broken the odd one over the years. I probably broke a dozen 1/2 to 3/8 adapters. Mostly because it would have been impossible to make anything that could have handled the raw strength of the 25 year old 260 pound abusive refrigerator that I was back in the days that predated any expertise on fasteners. But good old Sears would always hand me a new one - no questions asked.

Today my Toolbox is a mishmash of every brand on the planet. I have no loyalties whatsoever. I simply use what works. I never buy top of the line anymore and I rarely buy cheap. 3/4" and 1" drive sockets and tools are so big that they almost never break no matter how cheap they are. I have broken two 3/4 inch breaker bars from princess auto though. I decided to buy a better brand after the second one broke. Their literature says they can handle 1200 foot pounds - but don't believe it, they can't.


----------



## Degen (Aug 27, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> So we should just "put up and shut up" if we get poor service or are sold sub-standard tools, sometimes at premium prices?
> I'm really grateful to people who criticize and comment publicly; it's saved me a lot of wasted money and inconvenience.
> I'm also grateful to people who give an online 'heads up' about good values and bargains, and suppliers who do give good service.
> That said, service and quality isn't necessarily uniform from any supplier. And, past experience isn't necessarily a good forecast for the future.
> YMMV as the saying goes - even from Accusize.


Commenting on a product, indicating how the company responded, along with your expectations are one thing and extremely helpful to all.

Speaking ill of continuously of a supplier or product without retrying it/them is what I was referring to a most suppliers do take customer complaints and problems seriously and do their best to improve.

I can mention issues with major "quality" suppliers considered the gold standard but truly sell an inferior product carrying their brand at the brand name pricing.

Again this is one product,


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 27, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> My original tools were mostly craftsman.



The first tool kit I ever bought was a Sears Craftsman.  Warrantee was great.  I fried the end off a blade screw driver poking around in a house fuse box.  It was replaced no questions asked.  Sadly that kit was stolen from the box of my pickup. The thieves cut a window out of the bed topper.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 27, 2022)

I don’t know how many socket sets and wrenches I’ve bought I’ve always went to Craftsman as the handles are comfortable while pulling them now they seem rebranded by Canadian Tire. If I broke one it was always through misuse.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 27, 2022)

And here’s my tip after having a tool box stolen from my truck years ago I started using a  plastic lunchbox for my tools sitting on the hump of the truck i never had a problem after that.


----------



## Janger (Aug 27, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> Markup on tools is sometimes insane. Like that $300 collet set - sold for $75, probably at cost.
> 
> I frequently question how some cheap tooling can be made for next to nothing.


That is a good question Tom. There are a lot of people in internment in China and they’re not just sitting around. They have to work. This is touching on politics and I probably should just shut up since the forum is not political.


----------



## Chicken lights (Aug 27, 2022)

Janger said:


> That is a good question Tom. There are a lot of people in internment in China and they’re not just sitting around. They have to work. This is touching on politics and I probably should just shut up since the forum is not political.


I’ve heard (like a lot of things, I haven’t fact checked this) that scrap copper and other precious metals are stripped/sorted while on the boat heading back to Europe/Asian ports. In a country where labour is valued cheaply, that 15-30 days sail back to a port is time worth having workers, well, working. All the gold that’s in scrap cell phones or computers would add up in a hurry. 

There’s huge money in recycling precious metals, even non-precious metals. I’ve taken many truck loads of recycled aluminum or copper, from Canada, to the USA. Even recycled steel or used rail track. 

No politics


----------



## Tom Kitta (Aug 28, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I’ve heard (like a lot of things, I haven’t fact checked this) that scrap copper and other precious metals are stripped/sorted while on the boat heading back to Europe/Asian ports. In a country where labour is valued cheaply, that 15-30 days sail back to a port is time worth having workers, well, working. All the gold that’s in scrap cell phones or computers would add up in a hurry.
> 
> There’s huge money in recycling precious metals, even non-precious metals. I’ve taken many truck loads of recycled aluminum or copper, from Canada, to the USA. Even recycled steel or used rail track.
> 
> No politics



When in India - in New Delhi - I saw kids break apart with a hammer old outlets and recycle metals. Right there on the street.


----------



## Degen (Aug 28, 2022)

How things are made cheaper is not a matter of cost but greed and overhead (needless overhead at that).

I have had quotes from China FOB Toronto and a shop locally,  price difference $0.01 per pc on a unit price of $1.26.  Most North American manufactures want higher profit and invest tons in Advertising.   Guess who pays.

Here is another example, text books.  Some here cost $300 to $600 for some specialty books in North America.  Get the same book off shore (and they are labeled not for sale in North America) pay only $50.00.  Same information different pricing.

This is call localized pricing, unfortunately we get the screws.....


----------



## gerritv (Aug 28, 2022)

I was checking to see if I could afford a 6" Mitutoyo digimatic. CA300 at BDI Express.ca, CA$170 at KBC Tools.ca, exact same part number. That sums it up. Nothing off shore about this one.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Aug 29, 2022)

gerritv said:


> I was checking to see if I could afford a 6" Mitutoyo digimatic. CA300 at BDI Express.ca, CA$170 at KBC Tools.ca, exact same part number. That sums it up. Nothing off shore about this one.



$170 is a great price, only US is slightly cheaper at around $166 CAD. Amazon.ca is 181 with free shipping.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

gerritv said:


> I was checking to see if I could afford a 6" Mitutoyo digimatic. CA300 at BDI Express.ca, CA$170 at KBC Tools.ca, exact same part number. That sums it up. Nothing off shore about this one.


Another option:
$184 CA at ITM (Canadian company) with free shipping. 
https://www.itm.com/product/mitutoy...encoder-technology-0-6-0-0005-0-150mm-0-01mm?
I bought my Mitutoyo micrometer from them.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Aug 29, 2022)

Degen said:


> How things are made cheaper is not a matter of cost but greed and overhead (needless overhead at that).
> 
> I have had quotes from China FOB Toronto and a shop locally,  price difference $0.01 per pc on a unit price of $1.26.  Most North American manufactures want higher profit and invest tons in Advertising.   Guess who pays.
> 
> ...



Ah all these Indians and Pakistanis coming to Canada with both bags filled with computer books. Print quality and paper were inferior but price ... great. 

Don't get me started on drugs! You can question some Indian / Pakistani stuff but Russian made drugs are great - no cheating for antibiotics formula, if anything this stuff is stronger then here. You can usually get whole box for 1 pill in Canada. Or even few boxes. Plus no need for prescription, you pick whatever google suggests


----------



## Degen (Aug 29, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> Ah all these Indians and Pakistanis coming to Canada with both bags filled with computer books. Print quality and paper were inferior but price ... great.
> 
> Don't get me started on drugs! You can question some Indian / Pakistani stuff but Russian made drugs are great - no cheating for antibiotics formula, if anything this stuff is stronger then here. You can usually get whole box for 1 pill in Canada. Or even few boxes. Plus no need for prescription, you pick whatever google suggests


Doesn't help when our PM invest 3/4 billion for a drug plant in a foreign country.

Careful on Russian drugs, over sight is some (cough, cough) what lacking.  Remember the biggest drug market is the USA, which makes the FDA oversight so important to ensure quality. No FDA approval, no USA market cash cow.

Also drugs are sold on localized pricing, gouge where the gouging is good and easy.

I grew up in the pharma industry and I know the dirty secrets.

As to the book USA publisher.....


----------

